# Fighter Size



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Intellectually, I know fighters have gotten progressively bigger - WWII planes were much larger than WWI planes, and current jets are much bigger than WWII planes.

But every once in a while you see them side-by-side and can't help by say _HOLY CRAP that thing is *HUGE*!









_


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

What episode of star trek is that from?

The pilots are sitting farther forward with each design, but the bubble has stayed about the same.


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

I went to work loading freight onto DC-3's when I was right out of highschool.

Then I went to work at a company where I got a window seat right beside the F-101 Voodoo runup hardstand (all RCAF Voodoos were overhauled in Winnipeg). The Voodoo was a very impressive plane. I was surprised to discover that the 101 was 3' LONGER than a DC-3 and 20,000lbs heavier!

Imagine...not only was the Voodoo bigger than a WWII fighter, it was bigger than a WWII cargo plane.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yeah. When I finally saw a B-17 in person, I thought _that's all? It's so little!_


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

At the Toronto International Airshow they flew a P-51 next to a Tomcat... you could really see the size difference there.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

John P said:


> Yeah. When I finally saw a B-17 in person, I thought _that's all? It's so little!_


 
Had the same experience. Couldn't believe it, did it with the B-25 as well. :freak: rr


----------



## Paraclete1 (Nov 27, 2000)

John P said:


> Yeah. When I finally saw a B-17 in person, I thought _that's all? It's so little!_


I thought the same thing when I saw a B-2 for the first time on the ramp at Eglin AFB. It was almost like looking at a half size decoy from what I was expecting.

Don


----------

